# Candied Jalapenos



## Specktackulure

These are very addicting so be careful who you introduce them to, or you will not have any for yourself! 3 friends and I went thru 64 oz in the blink of an eye!

1 lg jar of sliced jalapenos
Sugar-around 3 pounds or so a lot depends on the size of jar

Take the jalapenos and strain into a colander removing all the juice, then layer the jalapenos and sugar until all the jalapenos are back in the jar. Top off with more sugar, shake well. Place in fridge, everyday shake the jar and mix the sugar/jalapeno mixture. It will start making a syrup. After 10 days it will be ready to eat. Serve chilled with crackers, summer sausage, cheese, topping on cream cheese, chopped up on almost anything!

Its sweet and hot but not jalapeno hot! They are some kinda good. Just started 2 more 64 oz jars and have a gallon of jalapenos waiting on those jars to be emptied!

Side note-I started at 5 days taste testing, they were good then, but better at 10 days. 

Jeff


----------



## aviator04

Sounds pretty good! I think I might give it a try! I love the bread and butter jalapenos.


----------



## poco jim

Specktackulure said:


> These are very addicting so be careful who you introduce them to, or you will not have any for yourself! 3 friends and I went thru 64 oz in the blink of an eye!
> 
> 1 lg jar of sliced jalapenos
> Sugar-around 3 pounds or so a lot depends on the size of jar
> 
> Take the jalapenos and strain into a colander removing all the juice, then layer the jalapenos and sugar until all the jalapenos are back in the jar. Top off with more sugar, shake well. Place in fridge, everyday shake the jar and mix the sugar/jalapeno mixture. It will start making a syrup. After 10 days it will be ready to eat. Serve chilled with crackers, summer sausage, cheese, topping on cream cheese, chopped up on almost anything!
> 
> Its sweet and hot but not jalapeno hot! They are some kinda good. Just started 2 more 64 oz jars and have a gallon of jalapenos waiting on those jars to be emptied!
> 
> Side note-I started at 5 days taste testing, they were good then, but better at 10 days.
> 
> Jeff


I don't put them in the frig, just in the pantry. It takes about 30 days, do you think putting them in the frig speeds up the process.:cheers:


----------



## Specktackulure

Jim, not sure I just like them cold!

Jeff


----------



## Sounding_7th

cool! I have a jar I got from a bbq joint awhile back, been wondering what to eat them with and haven't gotten around to even cracking the seal yet...now to go try


----------



## jfoster

1 gal Cajun Chef japs/ 4 lbs. sugar Hard to beat on cream cheese with original wheat thins


----------



## Hook 'Em

You can do the same thing with the largest jar of dill pickles. 

Drain off pickle juice and cut pickles into chunks.
Layer pickles, sugar, japs, and add some Tabasco.
Repeat step 2 until the top is reached. Flip jar top to bottom for 3-4 days then eat. We like 'em cold.


----------



## Specktackulure

Yeah Hook I use sliced dill pickles and I add garlic cloves too!

Jeff


----------



## Dookie Ray

jfoster said:


> 1 gal Cajun Chef japs/ 4 lbs. sugar Hard to beat on cream cheese with original wheat thins


Try putting some "Bronco Bob's Raspberry Chipotle" sauce on the cream cheese, then put on the japs! AWESOME combo!! You can find that sauce just about anywhere.

Dook


----------



## hsif

I make them with one significant difference. I don't drain the jalapenos. Just add 4 pounds of sugar, a whole sack, to a 64 ounce jar of pickled jalapenos. Stick in the refrigerator and stir once a day for 3 to 5 days until the sugar is all dissolved.

The juice is the best part. Fried chicken dipped into the sweet, spicy juice is a wonderful thing.


----------



## spechunter

Here is a good recipe i use if you have freash Jap's from the garden. The wife loves em


3 pounds fresh, firm, jalapeno peppers, washed 
2 cups cider vinegar 
6 cups white granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon turmeric 
1/2 teaspoon celery seed 
3 teaspoons granulated garlic 
1 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper 
*Instructions*

Wearing gloves, remove the stems from all of the jalapeno peppers. The easiest way to do this is to slice a small disc off of the stem-end along with the stem. Discard the stems. 
Slice the peppers into uniform 1/8-1/4 inch rounds. Set aside. 
In a large pot, bring cider vinegar, white sugar, turmeric, celery seed, granulated garlic and cayenne pepper to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the pepper slices and simmer for exactly 4 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the peppers, loading into clean, sterile canning jars to within 1/4 inch of the upper rim of the jar. Turn heat up under the pot with the syrup and bring to a full rolling boil. Boil hard for 6 minutes. 
Use a ladle to pour the boiling syrup into the jars over the jalapeno slices. Insert a cooking chopstick to the bottom of the jar two or three times to release any trapped pockets of air. Adjust the level of the syrup if necessary. Wipe the rims of the jars with a clean, damp paper towel and fix on new, two-piece lids to finger-tip tightness. 
*If you have leftover syrup, and it is likely that you will, you may can it in half-pint or pint jars, too. Itâ€™s wonderful brushed on meat on the grill or added to potato salad or, or, orâ€¦ In short, donâ€™t toss it out! 
Place jars in a canner, cover with water by 2-inches. Bring the water to a full rolling boil. When it reaches a full rolling boil, set the timer for 10 minutes for half-pints or 15 minutes for pints. When timer goes off, use canning tongs to transfer the jars to a cooling rack. Leave them to cool, undisturbed, for 24 hours. When fully cooled, wipe them with a clean, damp washcloth then label. 
Allow to mellow for at least two weeks, but preferably a month before eating. Or donâ€™t. I wonâ€™t tell!


----------



## softball fan

How could you make the candied japs out of fresh peppers?


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC

Tried this and they are great, only thing I have been doing different is vacuum sealing them, this way there is no more leaking lids, don't have to stir just seal em up, throw in the fridge and shake and squeeze the bags every so often, can make a large batch or small bags to give away. This is another great use for the chamber vacuum sealer, this photo was taken as soon as I sealed them up.


----------



## TXXpress

Yum Yum Yum...

I made some candied jalapeno's from a recipe that *portalto *gave me a few years back. La Costena sliced jalapenos and sugar. 10 days later and just wow! Wheat Thins, creamed cheese, candied jalapeno's, and I'm in heaven. Great for the holidays!


----------



## Bocephus

TXXpress said:


> Yum Yum Yum...
> 
> I made some candied jalapeno's from a recipe that *portalto *gave me a few years back. La Costena sliced jalapenos and sugar. 10 days later and just wow! Wheat Thins, creamed cheese, candied jalapeno's, and I'm in heaven. Great for the holidays!


Candied Japs & cream cheese that's the ticket....I like mine with tortilla chips


----------



## FishBurd27

I make them to. Very similar. But ready in one day. Put sugar and strained japs in vacuum sealed bag with like a half a cup if wAter. Seal it then boil in water for about 20 mins. Then cool. Ready to go. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## roundman

my sister had some from buccees and made a cream cheese dip with crackers for christmas , very good! also made some dates with an almond in the middle,cream cheese and wrapped with bacon baked in oven, very good also


----------



## TXXpress

FishBurd27 said:


> I make them to. Very similar. But ready in one day. Put sugar and strained japs in vacuum sealed bag with like a half a cup if wAter. Seal it then boil in water for about 20 mins. Then cool. Ready to go.


I'll have to try that method when I'm in a hurry to sucker punch a craving. Thanks FB!


----------



## cheapsk8

I buy the canned jalepenos drain the juice and give the jalepenos a rough chop.

Pretty much equal parts jalepenos to sugar and add back to the jar

Along with the usual cream chees topping. It also make a nice relish on hotdogs. Like many other have said you can put them on dang near anything


----------

